# Bornean Rainbow Toad



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

This is the first it's been found since 1924. And I got to say that it is an incredibly stunning animal!

First ever picture of long lost rainbow toad


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Holy crap that is pretty.....Thanks for sharing.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

awesome looking toad! i really like how "lanky" it is, particularly the digits. just stunning.

so when will we get some imported? 
james


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

james67 said:


> awesome looking toad! i really like how "lanky" it is, particularly the digits. just stunning.
> 
> so when will we get some imported?
> james


I'll be honest that I thought it'd be an awesome animal to see in a vivarium, but I hope that isn't the case (at least not until we know how the population is doing and if it can handle some collection). In the mean time, I'll enjoy the photos and try to let Conservation International know that I want to be on some of the excursions...


----------



## jeosbo01 (Mar 1, 2004)

That thig is awesome...but I'm with you, hopefully we won't be able to get them anytime soon, hopefully they can find stable populations and we can get them eventually.


----------



## jkooiman (May 2, 2010)

The whole genus is pretty much a rough Old World equivalent to Atelopus,(stream dwellers/breeders etc.) so I imagine any of the species would be difficult in captivity. I wonder if any species have ever been imported?.....

Cool toad though! Thanks for the link, JVK


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

That was basically my thoughts as well when I looked at the genus. I managed to find one last year, and it even acted like Atelopus. Very slow, deliberate movements.


----------



## jeosbo01 (Mar 1, 2004)

I thought it actually looked similar in structure to Atelopus...interesting


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice looking toad, i wonder how closely related it is to the bombina species


----------



## jkooiman (May 2, 2010)

Julio said:


> nice looking toad, i wonder how closely related it is to the bombina species


Bombinas are Disclossids, which are quite a bit removed from Bufonids, and great deal more primitive as I understand it. Fire bellies closest relatives are Disglossus(painted frogs), Alytes(Midwife Toads), and Barbourula( ?), though I may have missed somebody 

@ Monarchman, weird that they even move slow, convergent evolution is a trip.

Are any members of the Genus of any interest to USA zoos? Meaning, @ Zookeepers on here, are there any on display in the States? Thanks! JVK


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I've never heard of any Ansonia in zoos, but it's possible. There are some crazy looking frogs in the genus

Bufonidae


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice looking toad. I just wish they would show some images where they didn't mess with the hue/saturation so much and try to make it look ultra-rainbow-y.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

MonarchzMan said:


> I've never heard of any Ansonia in zoos, but it's possible. There are some crazy looking frogs in the genus
> 
> Bufonidae


Some of the smaller SE Asian toad species used to come in from the exporters...but didn't sell well at all. Those of us who like 'little brown frogs' aren't in great enough numbers to support such a market or create much of a demand for such species, so you rarely see them come in.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

skylsdale said:


> Nice looking toad. I just wish they would show some images where they didn't mess with the hue/saturation so much and try to make it look ultra-rainbow-y.


From NatGeo-









VS








VS









Somebody just MIGHT be messing with photoshop (though a direct link from Conservation International led to pic #2 also.... *shrug*)


----------



## jkooiman (May 2, 2010)

Some other members of the Genus, it's cool seeing folks show some love for the Bufonids!  JVK

Ansonia penangensis | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Ansonia latifi | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Penang Slender Toad (Ansonia penangensis) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

http://www.manojcsindagi.in/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/toad-01.jpg

ansonia_leptopus_tawau016 « Why Evolution Is True

ARKive - Kadamaian stream toad photo - Ansonia hanitschi - G104454


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks for sharing.. the penangensis is really cool, looks like the lovechild of an atelopus and an M. stelzneri.


----------

